# Leopard Gecko has dry skin :S



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

My leo has almost like the equivalent of a human suffering from dry skin, on his head and back what could be the cause and is there anything i could purchase to get rid of it??


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Could it be left over shed?

Do you provide a moist hide?


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Could it be left over shed?
> 
> Do you provide a moist hide?


 
It could be, it literally looks like dry patchy skin only little bits on his bumpy scaley bits, yeah i do but he never sheds in it always outside it. Just like when humans get dry skin, not unshed skin. I bathed him and got a cotton wool bud and tried getting it off with that but wouldnt go.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

leogeck3 said:


> It could be, it literally looks like dry patchy skin only little bits on his bumpy scaley bits, yeah i do but he never sheds in it always outside it. Just like when humans get dry skin, not unshed skin. I bathed him and got a cotton wool bud and tried getting it off with that but wouldnt go.


Hmm strange. Try positioning the moist hide in the warm side if it isn't already.

Can you post any pics?


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

The females go in and out of it fine and shed in it, its half over the heat mat and the other half isnt of the moist hide. i cant post up pics now as my cameras flat out of battery. 


I have just done a search and came up with this and this seems simular to the symptoms ive mentioned.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/82172-leopard-gecko-dry-skin-needs.html

HE NEEDS A MOISTERISER BL00DY POOF BOY lol!!!


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

There you go then - get some E45 

Nothing wrong with moisurizing! Keeps him looking smooth for the ladies


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> There you go then - get some E45
> 
> Nothing wrong with moisurizing! Keeps him looking smooth for the ladies


all the ladies :flrt:a smooth man :lol2:


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

haha lol gave him his first e45 treatment today an improvement already. The females have been sniffing him oddly today and licking him lol!


----------

